# Mud Pro



## louisianamudman

What are yalls thoughts of the MudPro 700's


----------



## Bootlegger

They are VERY good bikes IMO. They are well made...just make sure you seal the air box and run up all the vent lines and such.


----------



## walker

talk to boomer on here.. he will tell you his thoughts on his.........


----------



## bear

i know boomer well and he will tell u a lot about mud pro haha still clacks when he backs out of shop and ac will not fix it till it breaks all the way what a deal


----------



## boomer

CV joints still clacking, had an electrical/starter/relay issue, but the little darling runs and goes deep! Mine was one of the first of the production line and naturally had issues, but most are resolved now. I called Arctic kitty headquarters about the "popping" cv joint and it can't be replaced on "anticipation of failure". But since it was reported by the dealer and myself it will be warrantied if something happens when my warranty ends. She goes everywhere the Brutes go! I think it is a good bike and i wouldnt hesitate to buy another one...just gotta save some money!


----------



## Blackie

Amen there


----------



## boomer

well CRAP! spoke too soon about the "popping" axle cause it gave way friday night 5 minutes into the ride. :doh: Thankfully I was bailed out by a BF! Props to DEREK for lending a brother a bike and a hand...clap-clap-clap:notworthy:


----------



## boomer

arctic cat warrantied the broke axle even though it was a few months out of warranty. I was only out for labor. Not a bad deal..i guess


----------



## swampthing

What tires you runnin man. I got 2 buddies with mud pros, they've both had em for 8 months..........no B.S.....one has done 5 axles n a frnt diff,:aargh4: the other has done 9 axles. seriously 9 #*$+) axles!!:nutkick: Both guys ran 30" mudlites.


----------



## bear

Boomer is running 28s mst should not have been to much on cv's


----------



## bruterider27

Just get a brute haha


----------



## boomer

haha, thats what everyone says. I rather have something break than have something leak! Hopefully stepping up to 29.5" laws here soon. I will have to get back with ya on the axle breakage once I upgrade. Hopefully they hold.


----------



## monsterbrute750

I'd rather change a couple of seals and ride...than have my bike broke in the shop!!LOL!!


----------



## Mudpro2009

I got one of the first mudpro's myself and other than a few small problems its been great i run the mst's for about 500 then i got the 29.5's and i broke one axle so far been running them for about 200 now dont think i would ever own anything else well maybe a 1000mp lol


----------



## boomer

If I got one of the T-Cat MP, I would probably kill myself! Its been a good bike minus the factory flaws, but still a great bike. Gonna ride it till the wheels fall off


----------



## honda maniac

i qam actully between a brute force and a mud pro


----------



## Savageman69

I have2 buddies with mudpros and there great tuff bikes. Axles are weak spot tho if your going bigger tires....and warranty is all in your dealer ive got an axle replaced because it was clicking no hassle.


----------

